# Salpa 05



## mineman65 (Jun 10, 2005)

Salpa 05 is Finnish Defence Forces exercise in eastern part of Finland 6.-17.6.2005. Here's some clips:

http://tietokannat.mil.fi/salpa05/include/video.php?id=1

http://tietokannat.mil.fi/salpa05/include/video.php?id=2

http://tietokannat.mil.fi/salpa05/include/video.php?id=4

http://tietokannat.mil.fi/salpa05/include/video.php?id=6


----------

